# Snow pics 12/19/08



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Didn't get a lot of pics, because this storm was a beeoch to keep up with. Started flurrying around 12:45pm and by 1:15pm it picked up in intensity and there was a quick couple inches. Headed out around 3:30pm to get a jump on everything and by that time most accounts already had 4-6" on them...in under 3 hours! Snow finally wound down around 11pm. Making the 2nd round through everything untill 3am, some places that i hit a few hours earlier in the day had an additional 6" on them. Totals ranged anywhere from 9"-13". My backyard measured in at 9.5". I wish i got a pic of this ladies house where the street sidewalk was 25" deep...that was no fun. From 1pm till 7pm it was snowing so hard it was scarry to be on the roads. All in all it went good, no major problems, just a broken fence  (oops) and the lead wire came off my solenoid half way through the storm...that added 30mins to my schedule, no biggie.

First pic is 5 mins after the flakes started flying
2nd pic is 20 mins later
3rd is looking out the backdoor 20 mins after the snow started


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

3:30pm driving down the road
the 3rd pic shows the visibility...you cant see it, but theres a building right behind those trees in all that white


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome man...glad you got to a plow in!

I'm sure you'll start to get regular snows now..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

random......


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

that looks about right what a storm !!!! at one point i barely can see 100 ft looks good good luck tomorrow payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

......................
the last couple, my worker next to my pile


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

.........................


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics, i had a hard time trying to see also. it was nice once it stopped snowing though. maybe we will get something in ct again sunday payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sno commander;684263 said:


> nice pics, i had a hard time trying to see also. it was nice once it stopped snowing though. maybe we will get something in ct again sunday payup


lol you mean in 12 hours?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

06HD BOSS;684266 said:


> lol you mean in 12 hours?


what are they calling for


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics dave, i thought ur helper was enzo? Is he still plowing?

More fun 2morrow!payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sno commander;684270 said:


> what are they calling for


im waiting till the 6oclock news to hear, but this afternoon somebody said 3-6" and one said 4-8". starting around daybreak...we'll see.


tls22;684279 said:


> Nice pics dave, i thought ur helper was enzo? Is he still plowing?


Enzo has all he can do to help himself LOL. i think he's at hour 26 right now LOL. 

I put in just about 12hours and burned a full tank of gas and put on 110 miles. Thats roughly 4mpg lol.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

nice pics, visibility sucked everywhere...
the expressway in windsor has a light up sign " wintery road conditions" you couldn't see the sign and everything was white... you think there was wintery road conditions?

my f150 was 20 hours, 90 litres, and 180km, 2 km/p/L
22.5 gal. 111 mi 5mpg


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

This pic was taken about 2pm, in Kingston, Ontario. It started around noon here, and we went until shortly after 4am. The snow let up around 12:30am. The only casualty of the storm was one wiper blade that i broke trying to bang the ice off.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

15" - 20" in maine sunday???? WTF! I shouldn't complain, but holly crap.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll have to get some pics tomorrow. Forgot my camera for this one.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

06HD BOSS;684297 said:


> im waiting till the 6oclock news to hear, but this afternoon somebody said 3-6" and one said 4-8". starting around daybreak...we'll see.
> 
> Enzo has all he can do to help himself LOL. i think he's at hour 26 right now LOL.
> 
> I put in just about 12hours and burned a full tank of gas and put on 110 miles. Thats roughly 4mpg lol.


well i don't feel so bad now, i got 125 miles on a half of tank (30 gal tank) with my 93 cummins. . i thought i was doing horrible i guess not.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pics man....nice looking truck.


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

sure was a mess around town during the hight of the storm! I was out around 3:30 also. The berlin turnpike was a mess. My day was a bit busy even though I only have 6 driveways to do. lol. started the storm off by testing out the new to me plow setup at my work's parking lot. Everything was going great unitll about 5:15 when I was on my way to home for a pitstop. Kept watching the engine temp go up and pulled into advanced autoparts to get some coolant justin case. For the past month i've had to add stop leak twice because of a minor leak. I had a plans to replace the radiator this coming tuesday. lol. Walk back out to the truck to see steam coming from the area thats had the leak and the truck is just gushing coolant. Luckily Advance had a new radiator in stock, no one else did in the surronding towns. So let the engine cool off, fill it up with coolant and get home at 6 . Got the new radiator in and was back out plowing by 8pm. Sure was nice working on my truck when it was 20f outside and dark.. lol
got home around 11:30 after helping a few people out, slept for 3 hours and was back out by 5am helping the boss clear the lot and finshing up. 

I;m not complaining though. Got to plow with my own truck for the first time and loved every second of it. Didnt get to use the video camera like a planned. I was going to try and make a video of me an my boss using our fishers and send it in to the contest.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! All weve seen is freezing rain and were supposed to get more later on Sunday morning.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Snowing here again. should probably pick up another 3" before changing to sleet/rain/crap mix.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Great pics! We got nothing but slop. It started snowing at a rate of about 2" per hour for about 2 hours then nothing but freezing rain then just rain and 30 something degrees. Then a few hours later everything froze over. We have yet to see just a snow event! I'm getting so tried of plowing blue snow. Today (Sunday) 40+ mph winds and 4-8 inches of snow expected along with heavy lake effect snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Boss,

How are those dunlops holding up? Good traction in the Snow?
I need new tires on my dump and am considering either those or Uniroyal HD/T


Jason


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JPMAKO;686430 said:


> Boss,
> 
> How are those dunlops holding up? Good traction in the Snow?
> I need new tires on my dump and am considering either those or Uniroyal HD/T
> ...


I love them. PM sent.


----------

